# Shooting at muhammad Art Contest in Garland, TX



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Breaking news. Reports that there was a shooting at a muhammad art/cartoon contest in Garland, TX. Evidently some muslimes got worked-up that cartoons depicting the pedophile muhammad were being exhibited.

Officer: Shooting at Muhammad cartoon contest in Texas

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...n-contest-in-texas-possible-explosives-found/


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I figure anti Muslim red necks about to get the blame.....wanna bet?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

BTW hats off to briebarts people...their presentation at this moment is seriously good reporting.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Think white house reps will be at the funeral talking about religious persecution?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fox News is reporting that 2 muslimes drove up to the art exhibit and began to shoot at the security guards. Police intercepted and shot the muslimes. Fox is now showing an automobile, 2 dead muslimes, a bomb detection robot via helicopter footage at the scene.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They didn't kill enough of them. I know, i know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if muslimes will march in Dallas. muslime lives matter?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I misread the title. I read it as if there was a shooting contest where the attendees shot at art that depicted muhammad. 

Man, was I sorely disappointed


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To lighten the mood a bit;


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I keep laughing at the idea of a moohammad cartoon contest. Too bad the cop got shot but it sounds like he will be ok. Glad the muzzies are dead.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

According to the UK Daily Mail, ISIS is claiming responsibility. 
If this is true, then ISIS has made its first attack (or attempted one) on American soil.

Personally, I think Texas was a bad choice for them to start hitting Americans.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This is great IMO. Shows how easy it is to flush them out for easy pickings. Kind of like baiting for hunting. Just throw a anti moohamid cartoon and quran burning BBQ party. Sit back and wait for the idiots to drive up and eliminate. I'm sure the ******** will catch on really quick.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> This is great IMO. Shows how easy it is to flush them out for easy pickings. Kind of like baiting for hunting. Just throw a anti moohamid cartoon and quran burning BBQ party. Sit back and wait for the idiots to drive up and eliminate. I'm sure the ******** will catch on really quick.


I was just thinking that.

How dare someone shoot the muzzies off my bait pile

My neck is red and so is my blood


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

can't believe they held something like that without a whole freaking load of heavily armed cops around .... those security cops are probably moonliting cops and some just back from overseas combat - but - nobody had weapons to combat a whole squad of these f___ers coming for blood .... that bunch that hit the Paris newspaper had RPGs .....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To CWOLDOJAX - Oh, I don't know. There are a couple hundred mosques or Islamic centers in Texas and Texas has a pretty large number of Muslims living there.

Seems like a pretty logical place to do it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I predicted this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I can only imagine that Obama is happy and sad. Happy that the Muslim attacks 
inside America have but sad it didn't do much. Can't declare Martial law if the ISIS 
attacks in the US don't do much. I guess he'll just have to depend on race riots.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

2 islamic fascist gunmen attack a French magazine office with AK-47s, kill 12, injure 11, are chased for a day and finally found and killed.
2 islamic fascist gunmen attack a Texas art convention with AK-47s, kill 0, injure 1, are gunned down immediately.

Let it be a lesson...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Difference being the Charlie Hebdo attackers forced their way into the offices and shot up a bunch of people like ducks in a pen.

The attackers at the art show attacked from the outside, hitting the guard. Compared to the French attack, they were incompetent.

Just keeping it real.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> 2 islamic fascist gunmen attack a French magazine office with AK-47s, kill 12, injure 11, are chased for a day and finally found and killed.
> 2 islamic fascist gunmen attack a Texas art convention with AK-47s, kill 0, injure 1, are gunned down immediately.
> 
> Let it be a lesson...


LOL

In other words you're sayin' "Don't Mess with Texas" right?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Giving that one of the attackers tweeted about 1/2 hour prior to the attack using 
"#texas attack" and that the NSA monitors all of our social media, why didn't they 
catch on to this attack. With the Bazillions of dollars the NSA has spent on 
gathering everything and anything we do and say, we aren't getting very good 
return on our dollar. Since the NSA can't point to one stopped attack, could there 
be another motive for their intelligence gathering on Americans????


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did anyone notice that in Baltimore there were a number of reports that the islamist community leaders were on the scene supposedly trying to calm the situation alongside the supposed Black Christian leaders of the community? 

There is a good chance the the Black Christian leaders follow the same doctrine that Rev Jeremiah Write followed which is more Black Liberation Theology and Anti-Americanism vs a true Biblical Theology. 

My point is that the islamists and black Liberationists seem to be teaming up in this battle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fox News is reporting that 2 muslimes drove up to the art exhibit and began to shoot at the security guards. Police intercepted and shot the muslimes. Fox is now showing an automobile, 2 dead muslimes, a bomb detection robot via helicopter footage at the scene.


Lets get together and make false "prophet" target ranges. Then we don't need to call LE, when they come, feed them to the pigs! OMG I would not want that bacon.....


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like one police service pistol beat two Rifles. Seems ISIS internet idiots can't shoot straight. GOOD NEWS ! :joyous:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Did anyone notice that in Baltimore there were a number of reports that the islamist community leaders were on the scene supposedly trying to calm the situation alongside the supposed Black Christian leaders of the community?
> 
> There is a good chance the the Black Christian leaders follow the same doctrine that Rev Jeremiah Write followed which is more Black Liberation Theology and Anti-Americanism vs a true Biblical Theology.
> 
> My point is that the islamists and black Liberationists seem to be teaming up in this battle.


Lots of good black christians, don't paint them with the same brush.

Same as there are peaceful muslims, I've known a few, I trust they will not kill me, nor fund atrocity.

Still the shooting range would be fun if they dared raise their evil heads. We just talked to recently retired military at the farm auction, they would be all in for fun shooting guns at targets or terrorists. BTW , what has Barry the Muslim Sotero said of this? Random shooting?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Voted unanimously the best art!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Voted unanimously the best art!


Had to unlike that so I could like it again haha


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Difference being the Charlie Hebdo attackers forced their way into the offices and shot up a bunch of people like ducks in a pen.
> 
> The attackers at the art show attacked from the outside, hitting the guard. Compared to the French attack, they were incompetent.
> 
> Just keeping it real.


The intent of these two was to roll up as the convention was letting out, and open fire on a crowd.
As luck would have it, the event ran long, they showed up to a lot only occupied by security and police.
Incompetent, yes. And I'm speaking about the French office that didn't have armed security when they *KNEW* what they were doing would provoke violence.
The organizers of this event knew the same thing. What did they do? Coordinated armed security.
You're right, there was a difference.

I'm curious how many in the convention were armed themselves.
What would the scene have looked like had the attackers strolled up on time, and were met with 20+ armed Texans?
Wishful thinking...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> 2 islamic fascist gunmen attack a French magazine office with AK-47s, kill 12, injure 11, are chased for a day and finally found and killed.
> 2 islamic fascist gunmen attack a Texas art convention with AK-47s, kill 0, injure 1, are gunned down immediately.
> 
> Let it be a lesson...


The key to dealing with terrorists is for armed non-terrorists (whether police or citizens) is when they make a terrorist attack, shoot them until they are effing dead, then giving them one more pistol shot to the nog "just to make sure".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The intent of these two was to roll up as the convention was letting out, and open fire on a crowd.
> As luck would have it, the event ran long, they showed up to a lot only occupied by security and police.
> Incompetent, yes. And I'm speaking about the French office that didn't have armed security when they *KNEW* what they were doing would provoke violence.
> The organizers of this event knew the same thing. What did they do? Coordinated armed security.
> ...


Charlie was in the business of offending people. They set off to offend every religion, and did it on a regular basis. Pamela's art show was a specific event and not a continuing thing. It wouldn't be reasonable for the gendarmes to provide security for a magazine. Again, a different scenario.

I, too, am interested in how many of the attendees were properly armed. I would expect my Texas cousins to be as properly attired as we Alabamians would have been. My visits to Texas have proved Texans to be the same as us. That is to say, don't take our politeness as a sign of weakness. Texans will shoot the bad guy and then apologize to bystanders for the blood splatter.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Planning a Muslim BBQ and drawing contest. Everyone is invited! BYOB and BYOG.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Relevant


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Aww do it anyway! You only live once!
View attachment 10939


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Planning a Muslim BBQ and drawing contest. Everyone is invited! BYOB and BYOG.


You will have pork sausage and remaining entrails of the swine to drape the terrorists?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Voted unanimously the best art!


God bless Texas! That's freaking hilarious!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

ISIS claim responsibility.

Did I not say this yesterday?

IS claims Texas shooting, first attack on US soil

... just thinking... does that also mean they claim on losing 100 percent of their attackers too? They will not claim losing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta love Texas
View attachment 10954
View attachment 10955


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I heard a report this morning that a single officer was responsible for taking down BOTH of the gunmen.
First reports stated that he used his Glock .45 sidearm to drop them both.
For his safety, and that of his family, I hope we never learn his name.
The unknown hero.
God bless him.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hey Kauboy how's the muslim situation in DFW? Before I bugged out Carrollton was pretty well taken over. And I think a large chunk of Irving as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I heard a report this morning that a single officer was responsible for taking down BOTH of the gunmen.
> First reports stated that he used his Glock .45 sidearm to drop them both.
> For his safety, and that of his family, I hope we never learn his name.
> The unknown hero.
> God bless him.


A shame it was a Glock and not a 1911. Good that it was the .45 ACP Muslim Birth Control Pill.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Hey Kauboy how's the muslim situation in DFW? Before I bugged out Carrollton was pretty well taken over. And I think a large chunk of Irving as well.


Still high concentrations around the Dallas outskirts.
A Richardson mosque had an attack on it last night by some people who started a fight with one of the members who was leaving a service.
Not many details on that other than he was bruised a bit.

I travel to Irving regularly, and there are many in the area. I know where is a mosque/community center there too.
I don't get to worried about it. I work with many muslims and the most offending thing I've come across is the smell. The food they eat pours out of them.

That's not to say I didn't pack a rifle for a few days around 9/11, just in case.
I don't trust very many people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> A shame it was a Glock and not a 1911. Good that it was the .45 ACP Muslim Birth Control Pill.


No shame in it.
It clearly got the job done.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A 60 year old traffic cop with a pistol took out the two self-proclaimed terrorists who were armed with AK's and wearing body armor. I just have to smile at that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Hey Kauboy how's the muslim situation in DFW? Before I bugged out Carrollton was pretty well taken over. And I think a large chunk of Irving as well.


We have a lot of Muslims here in Houston as well. Seems like I see them everywhere. I was in Wal- Mart the other day and I don't think the whole time I was there I heard one word of English. It was Muslim gibberish, Spanish gibberish, and don't even ask me to discribe the black Gibberish. Yet another reason I want out!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

don't screw with an old guy.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Supposedly the FBI had those idiots on a watch list since 2006, lot of good that did. Bet if they were white christian gun owning citizens they would have been locked up back in 2007 and never heard from again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love old Cops. I also think it's funny that ISIS jumped right in claiming responsibility for this dud of an attack. I think I would have just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim said:


> Supposedly the FBI had those idiots on a watch list since 2006, lot of good that did. Bet if they were white christian gun owning citizens they would have been locked up back in 2007 and never heard from again.


Yes Sir mike and many articles have confirmed that. I also read that one of the dead goat humpin' ******** was given some sort of a reprieve from a liberal judge. He was being accused of working with al-queda in Somalia and the liberal socialist judge let him walk.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir mike and many articles have confirmed that. I also read that one of the dead goat humpin' ******** was given some sort of a reprieve from a liberal judge. He was being accused of working with al-queda in Somalia and the liberal socialist judge let him walk.


But did you notice that the occupier in chief issued _his_ statement today that he really isn't sure that ISIS really was involved.

The Bible says Psalm 14:1 (KJV) "The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God......" I'm beginning to think that is not the only definition of a fool.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> A shame it was a Glock and not a 1911. Good that it was the .45 ACP Muslim Birth Control Pill.


I've heard Glock, 1911 and revolver. It'll be days before the story settles down, and we find out what he actually used.

I swear, if anybody says it was a Hi Point.... :bs:


----------

